# Have an 86 quantum wagon 2.2l cis with a problem starting



## VolksJakon (Feb 18, 2014)

The old girl starts then cuts out I have a new pump the sending on top of the tank works too but I'm really clueless on these CIS engines any pointers?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Sounds like you lack in a Bentley manual? 

This page has good troubleshooting info on all variants of CIS, and focuses mainly on CIS-E (what you have): 
http://audi.humanspeakers.com/tuning-cise.htm 

To reiterate a point on that page: 
Intake leaks are the most-common cause of CIS running issues in general, and particularly for your problem.


----------



## VolksJakon (Feb 18, 2014)

cuppie said:


> Sounds like you lack in a Bentley manual?
> 
> This page has good troubleshooting info on all variants of CIS, and focuses mainly on CIS-E (what you have):
> http://audi.humanspeakers.com/tuning-cise.htm
> ...


Found out that the coolant temp sensor was getting soaked by a slight leak at the housing being right below the hose isn't the greatest place! Went with a thinner clamp and a new sensor replaced the fuel pump relay one of the pins broke free of the solder when it came out. Added some gas then went into the trunk and check to see if the pump was grounded and to see why the fuel gauge only works with the key in accesory? I'll be living by tha page thanks for the help!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yeah, they'll get really grumpy - and do some really wierd isht - if the coolant temp sensor (or that circuit) shorts. And, coolant in the plug will short the circuit. 

As to your fuel gauge issue: 
"Accessory" position? There isn't one. Off, Run, and Start are the only positions on these cars. 
Any other issues with the instrument cluster?


----------

